# Obx dredging



## Phinzfan82 (Mar 27, 2015)

They are doing the beach replenishment and dredging now. I think from South nags head to Jennettes pier maybe even farther north. Question is how does it affect fishing or does it. I’m going to be down the second week of June. Any help? Thanks in advance


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes it affects fishing .. Beach re-Nourishment is from milepost 11 to 22. Jennette's is at Mile Post 16.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

they were moving the big pipe with machinery down the beach when I was there last week. The dregiing was happening past the outer banks pier a few miles. Susposed to start at 11 mile post soon if they haven't already. Actually it's beach renourishment with bulldozers running most of the day. I would imagine they folks who paid big bucks for a oceanfront cottage won't be happy.


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Yeah im gonna have to find a new place to fish maybe go lil further south im too mean to fish the north piers with all the nipple twistin guys on them seems like i found a home on jennettes last year and was ready to tear it up this year i even got a pinrig setup so george and tuna could show me how to catch kings im sure thats gonna be messed up with the dirty water. Last year was really good on jennettes


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Harrymanz i think Jennettes will be hit or miss depending on timing. I'm leaving Wednesday night to head down. From what i'm hearing they started around MP 20 and headed south to NPS. A couple of days ago they were working right in front of the place we are staying. They should be finishing up this week. then from my understanding they are going to start at MP 20 and 11 and work towards each other. So depending on when you will be around it good still be good. my biggest concern right now is water temps.


----------



## Phinzfan82 (Mar 27, 2015)

I usually fish obx pier. I’ve gotten to know a couple of the locals who work/play/live on that pier. We will be down second week of June. I’m hoping they are done by then..? If not I guess I’ll have to fish nags head or maybe Avalon. But we are staying at around mp 19.5. East James st. That’ll kill my surf fishing while watching the kiddos play...to me they should have this stuff dimensional by Memorial Day or that should be the plan.


----------



## Phinzfan82 (Mar 27, 2015)

I guess the other question is you said it affects fishing. I’m assuming the noise from pipes and stirring up the water could cloudy it up. If they are starting at about mp 20 within the next couple days they should be past us at 19.5 and hopefully obx pier by June 8 is when we go down for a week.


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

The new sand actually washes back into the surf, fills in the troughs and shallows out the shoreline. Also messes up the sand fleas and other shelled fish food. Not good for fishing at all. Takes quite a while to get back.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

It doesn’t take long to bounce back at all here. We have a lot more current than most places where beach nourishment can mess up fishing for a long time. It will be awhile before sand fleas come back and they are what hold fish in the area.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Harrymanz said:


> Yeah im gonna have to find a new place to fish maybe go lil further south im too mean to fish the north piers with all the nipple twistin guys on them seems like i found a home on jennettes last year and was ready to tear it up this year i even got a pinrig setup so george and tuna could show me how to catch kings im sure thats gonna be messed up with the dirty water. Last year was really good on jennettes


Absolutley Harry!! I will do what I can to help ya man and so will everybody else. Great bunch of guys who fish there..... Like everyother pier, one has to have a thick skin occasionally.


----------

